# Ready-made Buildings



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I've found some ready-to-use buildings at Menards and some local garden shops. Last year, at the end of summer Menards was selling some low priced bird feeders, a lighthouse, log cabin, schoolhouse, and another house type structure for $9.99 apiece. Granted, There will be some detailing that will need to be done, but for the price, I felt it was worth it. And somewhere out there, is a plastic mailbox that looks like a general store, that is the right size for a garden layout. I've also seen wooden birdhouses at Walgreens, that with a few modifications, and a heavy dose of polyurethane, makes usable taverns, and general stores. In fact the last set of wooden birdhouses that I had used without polyurethane actually lasted 3 yrs before the wood started buckling, and the details started to fall off.
I'd like to hear from others that have found inexpensive usable structures and buildings.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nancy and I have been very successful at finding suitable buildings at non RR locations. We have bird houses and other buildings suitable for our layout. Not all are weather proof and need to be brought in. They are out there at craft shows, trading posts, etc. When I can I'll try to post some pictures.

Chuck

here are some pictures of some of our buildings. All of the figures are LGB scale.

Bird houses from Williamsburg, VA.










Wooden buildings from Lewisburg, WV





















The Hogan and the jail to the left of the station were purchased in trading posts in Arizona for less than $50 each.










Red station house in middle at a swap meet in Phoenix, AZ, less than $50..










They are out there, but you have to look.

Chuck


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice collection, Michaels and Hobby Lobby also have some usable structures, usually birdhouses. I bought one last weekend, and just need to open up the doorway a bit to make it usable.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Gazebo below modified from an unfinished bird feeder that sold at A. C. Moore for less than $5.00. Lowes, Home Depot, and the hardware chains also have built up bird feeders shaped like train stations, one room schools, churches, and homes. They are usually less than $40.00. Just keep looking around.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just check the scale. I keep in mind that in 1:29, a door is about 3 inches high, so I borrow a ruler. "Yup, close enough." Adjust for your own scale.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I always carry one of these with me; never know when one might happen upon some suitable structure. As far as I know Scale Card is out of business though their site is still active. 

Perhaps you can find one or something similar by wandering the net.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Good ideas, I usually use a dollar bill. Folded in half, it's 3", so if I find a structure or figure that's what I use for comparison.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You think there's any way I'd remember that a dollar bill is about 6 inches long?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, you could always carry a ruler and measure the dollar bill before you hold it up to the building.

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

One other possible source. They are more rare, but occasionally mailboxes are offered in the shape of buildings such as barns or general stores. The only required modification would be the removal of the red flag.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Ya Dave, I've seen the General Store mailbox on some other layouts, and with the right colors, weathering, and detailing, it's hard to tell it was once a mailbox.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Torby, you could always carry a ruler and measure the dollar bill before you hold it up to the building.
> 
> Chuck


Now that's my kind of solution!


----------

